# Stress did someone say stress? :)



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wondering what you all do to relieve stress at the end of the day  I love all of my customers because without them...well I would be out of business. Every once in awhile you get someone that comes along and can drive you insane. hahahaha So printers what do you guys do to relieve stress. 99% of customers are FANTASTIC but sometimes that 1% can make you want to chew on a squeegy  Lets hear it! Also if you want to include stories of things that have happened it would be funny!


----------



## Dtgman (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, Sometimes after a busy day i go home and when i try to sleep i cant fall asleep because I am in a half sleep and dreaming that i am still busy at work! yes it sucks! but the only way to relieve any stress would be to do something enjoyable after work. I usually like to grab a few beers and relax that way i wake up in the morning ready for work.


----------



## Staci S (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I know what you mean! Laughter is my stress relief. My staff has fun and jokes around when we can, without being unprofessional. Every now and then I'll kick my feet up on the desk and take a deep breath


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

"Make you feel like chewing on a squeegie"..that's funny.
For me a good shoot em up game on the ps3 and a couple beers does wonders for me.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

jamerican352005 said:


> Just wondering what you all do to relieve stress at the end of the day  I love all of my customers because without them...well I would be out of business. Every once in awhile you get someone that comes along and can drive you insane. hahahaha So printers what do you guys do to relieve stress. 99% of customers are FANTASTIC but sometimes that 1% can make you want to chew on a squeegy  Lets hear it! Also if you want to include stories of things that have happened it would be funny!


Customers like that you just keep raising your quote until they stop talking. Eventually they will get it.


----------



## Dtgman (Feb 11, 2010)

I realized it, and anything "Custom" made is hard. I used to work at subway and in a way its a "custom" made sub. so when ever you give people too much options,they always want more. Give them a yard they take a mile..you know the saying


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Another thing that works for me, besides beer was hitting the gym 20-45 minutes a day. Highly recommended to hit the gym and, get home, shower up, eat something light and off to sleep. Wake up like a king the next morning.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

We specialize in custom heat transfers so all of our customers are easy to get along with, professionals, and they are the ones that have to put up with the pain in the butt questions from customers buying garments. We had a local lady come in and she came to our location about 3 times a day wanting to change the design and even wanted to measure t-shirts!! I had to layout sizes yxs all the way to 5XL so she could get the measurements of each garment. After measuring all of the gildan shirts she asked the next day if we had Jerzees in stock because she needed to measure all of those garments as well in case they decided to go with a color that wasn't stocked in the gildan brand. I really wanted to say "who doesn't know what size t-shirt they wear" but of course didn't and met her requirements  The job is now completed and I remember why I love doing custom heat transfers instead of printed garments and still have a great respect for all of my customers because I know from time to time they will run into a customer like that!!


----------

